# Never imagined I would say this



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

happens to lots of us. I seldom use straights anymore. but simply will not part with them. love needles (and of course, yarn.) happy knitting


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've found the same thing. Is also nice to know you don't have the worry of never being able to find the mate to your size 5 because it's attached to the other end of the cable. That is unless you use interchangeables, and store your tips in a coffee cup like I do. Then all bets are off....LOL


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Untill I came on the site, And read about cable needles,I never thought I could use such short needles,As for Bamboo,But I wouldnt knitt with any other kind now,


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I've got a bunch of straight needles that I rarely ever use but can't bear to part with any of them. Seems selfish of me but I really don't know of anyone who would want them. Guess I could check with one of the Sr. Center's.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

My long straights haven't been used in awhile. I do use my 10" straights still but mostly the circulars. I saw a great wind chime made from the metal straights on this site a long time ago. Someday mine may become wind chimes.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I gave mine away to a group teaching homeless women.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I recycled mine as plant stakes, and markers for seedlings when I start my seeds indoors. Just tape a piece of card stock to it with the name of plants and when transplanted outdoors, recycle needle for the next group of seeds.


----------



## Gabbylynn (Jun 25, 2013)

speaking of circular needles, started a child's cap on circular needles and they were too long, where do you get shorter ones or is there another way to join them in a circle?
SD Gladys


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gladys kostal said:


> speaking of circular needles, started a child's cap on circular needles and they were too long, where do you get shorter ones or is there another way to join them in a circle?
> SD Gladys


Magic Loop!

http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/magic-loop/

If you need more info on this technique go to top of page,(here on forum) click on search, type in workshops, and I believe it's either workshop # 10 or 13. Or you can always do a YouTube search for Magic loop. There is also the method of using 2 circular needles as well.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I love straights and prefer them to circulars. My straights are made of rosewood and received them as a Christmas gift about 20-25 years ago. Love them.


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

I, too, an stuck on circular needles now. Everyone raves about interchangeable needles. I had a set years ago, but they kept unscrewing--more trouble than they were worth. I now can get a set of Takumi Bamboo circulars--Reg. $169.95 for $76.48. Are they a good set that will NOT come apart while you are knitting??? Thanks for your input.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I feel the same way. Dislike how they always catch on my sleeves.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mewfn said:


> I, too, an stuck on circular needles now. Everyone raves about interchangeable needles. I had a set years ago, but they kept unscrewing--more trouble than they were worth. I now can get a set of Takumi Bamboo circulars--Reg. $169.95 for $76.48. Are they a good set that will NOT come apart while you are knitting??? Thanks for your input.


Like shoes and undies, everyone has an opinion on what needles are the best. The key to interchangeables, is using the little key that is provided to tighten them to the cable, and every so often just checking to make sure they are still tight.

If you go to top of page here, and do a search you'll find lots of threads on the different types of needles. I always say if you have a local yarn shop go there, and take a few different types for a "test knit". I prefer metal over wood or bamboo, only because of how the yarn slides off the needles for me. Some prefer bamboo because it "grips" the yarn. You could always buy 1 needle as a test, and see how you like it. Knit Picks has a "try me" set of 3 different needle types that is a good way to get your feet wet.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Untill I came on the site, And read about cable needles,I never thought I could use such short needles,As for Bamboo,But I wouldnt knitt with any other kind now,


Same here, love my Addi bamboos, gradually collecting the sizes I need. I too had to resort to straights a couple of days ago, hated them!!!!!!!!! They are off to the charity shops. :thumbup:


----------



## KentuckyCrafter (Oct 19, 2013)

Wish the wind chimes made of knitting needles would be reposted! Great idea! xxxo


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5294-1.html

I found this


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Since everything I make these days is 80 stitches across or less, I have had all of my metal needles cut down to 7", 8" and 9" and am trying to decide about some 6" ones. I glue a bead on the cut end for balance and love them. But, must say doing blankets for the wee ones is much nicer on the circulars I have acquired and can keep the project in my lap and the weight evenly distributed. Makes for much nicer knitting.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

KentuckyCrafter said:


> Wish the wind chimes made of knitting needles would be reposted! Great idea! xxxo


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5294-1.html


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I dumped mine except for a few short ones... Circulars are the way to go in my opinion. I'm building up my sizes as I need them !
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KentuckyCrafter (Oct 19, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5294-1.html
> 
> I found this


How clever is this!! Hmmm...wonder what I've got around the house that would make a knitter's wind chime!! Won't be long before someone, starts making and selling them! xxxo


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Since everything I make these days is 80 stitches across or less, I have had all of my metal needles cut down to 7", 8" and 9" and am trying to decide about some 6" ones. I glue a bead on the cut end for balance and love them. But, must say doing blankets for the wee ones is much nicer on the circulars I have acquired and can keep the project in my lap and the weight evenly distributed. Makes for much nicer knitting.


that's interesting. How did you cut them?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5294-1.html
> 
> I found this


Wonderful idea! will do that with some of my metal ones :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

mewfn said:


> I, too, an stuck on circular needles now. Everyone raves about interchangeable needles. I had a set years ago, but they kept unscrewing--more trouble than they were worth. I now can get a set of Takumi Bamboo circulars--Reg. $169.95 for $76.48. Are they a good set that will NOT come apart while you are knitting??? Thanks for your input.


I bought a set of these using my JoAnn's 40% coupon 2 years ago. They are typical Takumi bamboo needles as far as how they knit. If you like the regular Takumi's you will like the interchangeable set. 
In terms of the tips:
They have a medium slope, good for most yarn types. If you knit lace you would likely prefer a sharper more stiletto point than these.
The tip length is 4". This presents a problem for some knitters. Most tips are 5" - giving you a more comfortable hand grip. KnitPicks Harmony wood interchangables are one example. Hiya Hiya gives you a choice of tip length. Either 4" or 5" tips. In the case of Hiya Hiya you purchase either the smaller needle sizes or the larger sizes. To keep the cable connection smooth - they have different a small needle size set and a large needle size set with the appropriate cable diameter for the needle. Said another way: your cables from a "small" set do not work without an adapter on your needles from a "large" set. 
Takumi cables: they are clear and a just a tad less flexible than other major brands. If you do magic loop knitting - these might present a snag when you want to advance the needle.
As far as "unscrewing" - this set does not have a "tightening hole" for using a fine rod to twist the tip tighter into the cable. I have not had much problem with them coming undone, but it does happen if I'm really knitting fast or rotating my wrist a lot. I just check them now and then to make sure they're not un twisting and tighten them up a bit I'd they are.
I use my Takumi set when I travel. If a crazy security agent in the Saigon airport decides to rip my needle out of my knitting and crush it with his booted foot (ask me how I know this) I won't be mourning the loss of one of my more treasured needles, I'll just be pissed at the dumb security dude who thinks a blonde 64 year old with a circular knitting needle is a major threat to an airplane.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I still use my 10 inch straight needles on things like scarfs, but mostly it is the circular needles!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

join the club time to make wind chimes


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the circulars, too.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

beejay said:


> I've got a bunch of straight needles that I rarely ever use but can't bear to part with any of them. Seems selfish of me but I really don't know of anyone who would want them. Guess I could check with one of the Sr. Center's.


nope, the older we get the less weight we can stand on our wrists, the girls at the Sr. Centers all changed to circs years ago....just do like i did and put them in pretty vases, all sorted for color...they make little needle bouquets and only I would appreciate seeing my grandmother and great-grandmother's needles all tucked up with mine....even if they are history....


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I must be lucky,i use both straight and circular with ease. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Catlover2406 (Apr 24, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


Thought I was the only one who had this issue. I have what seems like a gizzllion straight needles, including dpns, but circs are my favs by far.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love my circular needles wish I had of heard of them years ago!!!!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I love my circular interchangeables and would not go back to straights.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

imalulu said:


> I love straights and prefer them to circulars. My straights are made of rosewood and received them as a Christmas gift about 20-25 years ago. Love them.


I'm with you on this imalulu. I only got into rosewood needles a few years ago and just love them. I recently bought some birch needles, which are also fantastic. Due to the peculiar way in which I hold knitting needles, circs just don't do it for me - and I just knit afghans and, sometimes, scarves. Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I love to use my 6" DPN's for small articles like coasters, scarfs wash cloths etc. I use tip protectors on one end and knit away to my hearts content. I generally have 8 or ten WIP's and will have 2 or 3 sets of DPNs in use in that way, not to mention a pair of socks in the works. Still use my Circs for larger pieces but my old long straits are in a vase for decoration and used only in emergencies.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

I enjoy my 14" straights for everything that I hand knit including afghans, the metal Boye and Susan Bates collected over the years.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Me, too. I am going to donate all of mine.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think Knit Picks has the try it set anymore. Wanted to buy some for granddaughter who is learning to knit. Tried the web site and couldn't find them so I called them. Was told they discontinued them. Had to order them separately and cost a whole lot more. Darn.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I sometimes use my straights for "holders", but I am like most of the rest of the postings...I love my circs


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I recycled mine as plant stakes, and markers for seedlings when I start my seeds indoors. Just tape a piece of card stock to it with the name of plants and when transplanted outdoors, recycle needle for the next group of seeds.


Sounds like a great idea! Some I'll just keep for posterity but the plastic ones definitely would make good plant stakes and markers. Thanks!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't use my straight needles very often either. My Addis are just so much easier and more comfortable for me!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just bought myself some very long straights as I love them. They were in a bargain basket at a large knitting show. They were brand new, a bit grubby and very cheap. Six pairs for £5.00. I was over the moon. I have asked in charity shops here but they never have any, and the very long ones are now only made in France or Italy. Some of us still use them.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I feel the same way. they are soooo much nicer to use. I never worry about my work falling off the needles any more or about loosing a needle. not too mention when you are working on something with any weight the circular needles support the weight unlike straight needles.


Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

a friend who makes jewelry ashes me for my metal needles when I am ready to discard them. She said she saw some beautiful jewelry made from them. I look forward to seeing some she makes.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


I have worked with circular needles for several years and just recently needed to use straight ones because of size. I kept dropping one of the needles on the floor when I would come to the end of the row :roll: :roll:


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Just recently I had to use a pair of straight needles as I didn't have a circular in size 2.75mm. I have to say, it felt really weird and i kept hitting the arm of the sofa with the end of the needle. Luckily I only had to knit 1.5 inches then changed to my 3.25 novos.


----------



## Catsjal (Aug 26, 2013)

I am also like Imalulu and love straight needles.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Another good use for long straights is to make a Christmas decoration out of them. 

Take the needle and put it through a sturdy piece of cardboard standing straight up

Take descending in size tree balls and place them on the needle 

They will form a tree. You can use all one color or use multiple colors.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

imalulu said:


> I love straights and prefer them to circulars. My straights are made of rosewood and received them as a Christmas gift about 20-25 years ago. Love them.


Oh I have seen some beautiful sets of Straights... I would love those also... I like straight needles for some things... but I like them to be shorter than some I received over the years... I can't imagine doing a afghan on needles that are over 14 inches long.. my hands hurt just thinking about it.. but then that is how it use to be done all the time.. 
I mostly use circulars.. when I knit with straights I have a way of tucking the left hand needle against me so it stays stationary.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

sophie11 said:


> I don't think Knit Picks has the try it set anymore. Wanted to buy some for granddaughter who is learning to knit. Tried the web site and couldn't find them so I called them. Was told they discontinued them. Had to order them separately and cost a whole lot more. Darn.


http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/TRY_IT_Needle_Set_2_Tip__D90803.html?intmedid=NeedleHome-SubAd-TryItNeedleSet


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Like everyone else I too put my collection of straight needles aside for cables. But, I didn't hide them; are in a nice vase and became part of my decoration.


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

Join the club! I just gave most of my straight needles to my granddaughter who knits. I only kept the ones I know I use to cast on large numbers of stitches - like for a blanket. I immediately knit them off onto my circular!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I recycled mine as plant stakes, and markers for seedlings when I start my seeds indoors. Just tape a piece of card stock to it with the name of plants and when transplanted outdoors, recycle needle for the next group of seeds.


What a great idea!
And Cindy, while I think of it, and I hope you're still following this thread... Your avatar always catches my attention. (I would have PM'd you but I bet others are interested, too.) Can you tell me about your steer? (It is a steer, isn't it?) It's lovely!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I also rarely use straight needles any more, but there are times when they are just the right "fit" for what you are knitting - like scarves and such.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> What a great idea!
> And Cindy, while I think of it, and I hope you're still following this thread... Your avatar always catches my attention. (I would have PM'd you but I bet others are interested, too.) Can you tell me about your steer? (It is a steer, isn't it?) It's lovely!


Thank You for asking about my avatar  Common misconception that only steers have horns! Depends upon the breed. That is Miz Minnie, a 5 year old Scottish Highlander. She is one of the sweetest cows, very gentle and despite the horns, is not at all what she seems from first glace. I call her my "woolly mammoth crossed with a golden retriever" due to horns and color. She is the perfect breed for here on the eastern plains of Colorado because of not only her thick coat, but her ability to forage, and eat what is available in the pasture. She is not a pet, but part of what I hope becomes the start of a herd, once I find either a bull or someone to inseminate her...(yes, I know TMI).

Cindy 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highland_cattle


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


something similar happened to me too. my friend bought me a pair of "Flexies"..they are straight but they have a cord on them with a "thing" on the end so the stitches won't slip off. I used them and didn't think they were "great" or anything, but then I had to use a pair of straights aluminum ones. They kept getting in my way!
so from now on all I'm buy is the circulars.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Thank You for asking about my avatar  Common misconception that only steers have horns! Depends upon the breed. That is Miz Minnie, a 5 year old Scottish Highlander. She is one of the sweetest cows, very gentle and despite the horns, is not at all what she seems from first glace. I call her my "woolly mammoth crossed with a golden retriever" due to horns and color. She is the perfect breed for here on the eastern plains of Colorado because of not only her thick coat, but her ability to forage, and eat what is available in the pasture. She is not a pet, but part of what I hope becomes the start of a herd, once I find either a bull or someone to inseminate her...(yes, I know TMI).
> 
> Cindy
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highland_cattle


No, not TMI - really interesting. Thanks for responding and for the link! 
Miz Minnie is adorable! Is her coat quite coarse?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Gladys kostal said:


> speaking of circular needles, started a child's cap on circular needles and they were too long, where do you get shorter ones or is there another way to join them in a circle?
> SD Gladys


Handsome Fibers on line sell 9 and 12 inch circulars. You still have to use double points to finish the top. I have always used 16 inch circulars to knit my hats in the round.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I use circulars for almost everything. My other favorites are needles made for children. I love that they are so short...great for small projects. I have given away all of my long straight needles and just use the shorter ones when I have to!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

No, actually she has an upper and undercoat, and the top is a little rough, but her undercoat is quite soft. I've heard, and believe there was/is someone here on forum that has spun the hair from one. No, I haven't gathered her hair, have thought of doing so. Not enough time, between her, the hogs, the chickens and turkeys, along with life in general, is one of those back burner things. It sits there and simmers, with the thought it would be nice, but who has time.....


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

I have 2 circulars in each size--they work great for caps. Put half the stitches on each needle till it gets big enough to go around one.


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

I have 2 circulars in each size--they work great for caps. Put half the stitches on each needle till it gets big enough to go around one.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> No, actually she has an upper and undercoat, and the top is a little rough, but her undercoat is quite soft. I've heard, and believe there was/is someone here on forum that has spun the hair from one. No, I haven't gathered her hair, have thought of doing so. Not enough time, between her, the hogs, the chickens and turkeys, along with life in general, is one of those back burner things. It sits there and simmers, with the thought it would be nice, but who has time.....


That's the truth!


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


Mine too!


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

Catsjal said:


> I am also like Imalulu and love straight needles.


Me, too. Right now I'm trying a pair of circs on a dishcloth I'm working on, and I can't get used to it. I can't wait to get back to my straights and save the circs for hat projects.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

There was a similar thread on KP a while back when I professed to be a straight needle fundamentalist. I listened to the arguments in favour of circs. and vowed to give them another try - so I am with some Addis needles. Well, this brand overcame the difficulties I had experienced in the past of teasing every stitch between the needle and the cord, but I am still fighting the curl of the wire and am not keen on the number of times I have to shift the stitches to get them to where I want them. Yes, they are useful when knitting in a car or on public transport and the stitches don't fall off the needles so easily but for me these advantages are insufficiently persuasive for me to abandon my straights to a graveyard in plant pots.


----------



## TheMudPlace (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't think I would attempt a sock or glove on the double pointed needles now that I got a 9" circular needle. LOVE them!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Short straight needles are goood to use to teach children how to knit.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Hahaha. I would like to use your post every time a new convert says they just can't do it or feel intimidated. I use them for flat knitting also. Rarely do I have a problem with my stitches falling off the needle with circs. You are a happy convert!&#128522;


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Magic Loop!
> 
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/magic-loop/
> 
> If you need more info on this technique go to top of page,(here on forum) click on search, type in workshops, and I believe it's either workshop # 10 or 13. Or you can always do a YouTube search for Magic loop. There is also the method of using 2 circular needles as well.


Be kind to yourself and order a few pair of shorter circs.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm one of those exceptions who loves straight needles. I only use circs when I absolutely have to.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> There was a similar thread on KP a while back when I professed to be a straight needle fundamentalist. I listened to the arguments in favour of circs. and vowed to give them another try - so I am with some Addis needles. Well, this brand overcame the difficulties I had experienced in the past of teasing every stitch between the needle and the cord, but I am still fighting the curl of the wire and am not keen on the number of times I have to shift the stitches to get them to where I want them. Yes, they are useful when knitting in a car or on public transport and the stitches don't fall off the needles so easily but for me these advantages are insufficiently persuasive for me to abandon my straights to a graveyard in plant pots.


Good to hear from someone who loves her straight needles as much as I love mine!

Hazel


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Hooray! Never have yo hunt for that other needle or drop one. Love Circs.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> There was a similar thread on KP a while back when I professed to be a straight needle fundamentalist. I listened to the arguments in favour of circs. and vowed to give them another try - so I am with some Addis needles. Well, this brand overcame the difficulties I had experienced in the past of teasing every stitch between the needle and the cord, but I am still fighting the curl of the wire and am not keen on the number of times I have to shift the stitches to get them to where I want them. Yes, they are useful when knitting in a car or on public transport and the stitches don't fall off the needles so easily but for me these advantages are insufficiently persuasive for me to abandon my straights to a graveyard in plant pots.


My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could get accustom to circulars 
Just can't get it !!!
it always curls which FRUSTRATES the heck out of me 
Sharon


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


I use my occasionally, but like you, the length drives me crazy these days ;D

My DH bought me a set of Addis, no curling and I was a convert


----------



## barblb (Aug 19, 2011)

I ordered myself a set of Denise interchangeable circular needles, and I love them. Don't think I will ever need or use straight needles again. As your work progresses, you just change the cord length to accommodate the number of stitches. What a wonderful invention!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Magic Loop!
> 
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/magic-loop/
> 
> If you need more info on this technique go to top of page,(here on forum) click on search, type in workshops, and I believe it's either workshop # 10 or 13. Or you can always do a YouTube search for Magic loop. There is also the method of using 2 circular needles as well.


If your needle isn't long enough for Magic Loop, look up Traveling Loop. It works with a shorter needle. I just finished a couple of hats using the traveling loop and it worked well.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm almost completely a circs girl too. The exceptions are my DPNs and I have kept some short straights. But my long straights? I've bartered the wood/bamboo straights with a friend and the metal ones need to get listed here. The long straights are just too hard on my hands!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Since everything I make these days is 80 stitches across or less, I have had all of my metal needles cut down to 7", 8" and 9" and am trying to decide about some 6" ones. I glue a bead on the cut end for balance and love them. But, must say doing blankets for the wee ones is much nicer on the circulars I have acquired and can keep the project in my lap and the weight evenly distributed. Makes for much nicer knitting.


Wow, this is a great idea, thanks for sharing! I like straights for skinny projects because I pencil-grip those projects in a totally different way than for larger knitting. I have some straights that would still be good for this, but are too long. Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I know, right? I've given away a lot of my straight needles except the shorter ones. Once I conquered my trepidation, the circulars became my go to choice.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


I took a real pretty vase and filled it half with glass marbles and stuck all my straights in it. They are all different colors and make a very nice display. They are there if I really need them.... probably not.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

nhauf001 said:


> My DH bought me a set of Addis, no curling and I was a convert


Are you saying that Addis don't curl at all? Do they come curled in their package? How do you store them? I'd like to like circs, but the curl drives me crazy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I use my Takumi set when I travel. If a crazy security agent in the Saigon airport decides to rip my needle out of my knitting and crush it with his booted foot (ask me how I know this) I won't be mourning the loss of one of my more treasured needles, I'll just be pissed at the dumb security dude who thinks a blonde 64 year old with a circular knitting needle is a major threat to an airplane.


Deborah, did that really happen to you?


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i'm the same! hate the straight ones now!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Gladys kostal said:


> speaking of circular needles, started a child's cap on circular needles and they were too long, where do you get shorter ones or is there another way to join them in a circle?
> SD Gladys


At this link on our workshop page http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132385-1.html Darowil teaches how to do Magic Loop. It is really easy! And great for knitting with any length circulars! I use it all the time! And if your questions aren't answered in the workshop, you can pm her and she will respond


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have several different sizes of circular needles, and love them. My favorites are the ChiaOGoo Red Lace ones. However, I currently have 3 Christmas projects going on the same size needles, so have to have two of them on straights. Was going to buy another set or two of that size circulars in that size, but Wal-Mart, the only place in my town that you can buy knitting stuff, didn't have that size in stock, so I am stuck. Yes, I can order on-line, but didn't want to wait to start the projects.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I have straight needles that I bought years ago and some that my mom passed down to me. I keep them but seldom use them any more. Why can't I get rid of them? Just can't bring myself to do it...


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

imalulu said:


> Are you saying that Addis don't curl at all? Do they come curled in their package? How do you store them? I'd like to like circs, but the curl drives me crazy.


I just bought the Addi Click interchangeables. The cables do curl (they come curled in the back of the case). However, a woman in my knitting group taught me how to get the curl out and I imagine it would work with any circular cables:

Holding the needles up, dip the cable for 10 seconds in boiling water, then dry with a towel. It works! I've used it for three of my cables so far and like how the cables have straightened--makes for easier knitting.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> I just bought the Addi Click interchangeables. The cables do curl (they come curled in the back of the case). However, a woman in my knitting group taught me how to get the curl out and I imagine it would work with any circular cables:
> 
> Holding the needles up, dip the cable for 10 seconds in boiling water, then dry with a towel. It works! I've used it for three of my cables so far and like how the cables have straightened--makes for easier knitting.


what a great idea. do you like the interchangeables?


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It's true. I have given up on straight needles. Never thought is would happen but the straight needles are very uncomfortable now.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I gave most of my straits to Goodwill once I discovered circulars. I kept a few of the straight, large sizes like 13, 15, 17, 35's. Other than that, I only use Addi circs. I Love them!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I, too, love the circular needles. Don't get rid of your straight ones, though. I had done that a few yrs. ago and needed my straights. I had to go buy new ones since I gave mine away. I find sticking them in a standing chip can is a great way to store the straights out of the way on a shelf. Yea, for circular needles!!!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

rasputin said:


> what a great idea. do you like the interchangeables?


I love them! And it is so nice not to have to keep buying needles. The set I bought comes with 5 cables of different lengths and needles size 3 though 11.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dot Smith said:


> I, too, love the circular needles. Don't get rid of your straight ones, though. I had done that a few yrs. ago and needed my straights. I had to go buy new ones since I gave mine away. I find sticking them in a standing chip can is a great way to store the straights out of the way on a shelf. Yea, for circular needles!!!


Yeah... I kept the large sized straights.

My grand-niece and I were in a yarn store to buy yarn and needles for her first project, a scarf...naturally. A woman overheard me saying to my niece that I was wondering if I should choose straights or circs for her daughter. This woman says to me... "Get her going on circs. She's going to switch to them eventually, might as well do it now." I agreed, plus... there would be no case of the misplaced needle syndrome. So, her first "pair" of needles are circulars... she had no problem knitting with them.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Have used my circulars for flat knitting and find it easy, haven't been able to master in the round yet though.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Magic Loop!
> 
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/magic-loop/
> 
> If you need more info on this technique go to top of page,(here on forum) click on search, type in workshops, and I believe it's either workshop # 10 or 13. Or you can always do a YouTube search for Magic loop. There is also the method of using 2 circular needles as well.


I completely agree with this. I think learning 2 circs first is easier, but everyone differs. 
Check out Cat Bordhi's 2 videos on knitting socks with 2 circular needles and Kelly's Sock Class series of videos for using Magic Loop.

Cat Bordhi 1: 





Cat Bordhi 2: 





Kelly's Sock Class Intro: 



If you Google for *Kelly's Sock Class* the entire series wii be shown in the results.


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

I never use straight needles since I bought interchangeables. I love them!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

To each his own---I love the regular Addi's for their blunt tips because I often work with multiple yarns held together.
Others like sharper tips....Diff'rnt strokes...


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Dot Smith said:


> I, too, love the circular needles. Don't get rid of your straight ones, though. I had done that a few yrs. ago and needed my straights. I had to go buy new ones since I gave mine away. I find sticking them in a standing chip can is a great way to store the straights out of the way on a shelf. Yea, for circular needles!!!


I will still hang on to the straights. I have them
tucked away in an ottoman. I had made a
case for them. It rolls up and the pointy ends stick out.
My husband calls it my weapon of mass 
destruction. Lol


----------



## knit4pleasure (Feb 12, 2012)

I love all of your ideas. I use both but love my circulars because they pack up so easily and I can slide my work to the line in between the needle ends. I resent that I have to use triple sometimes for small projects Ha Ha
But, my husband always says, "Any job is easy if you have the right tools!"


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

mewfn said:


> I, too, an stuck on circular needles now. Everyone raves about interchangeable needles. I had a set years ago, but they kept unscrewing--more trouble than they were worth. I now can get a set of Takumi Bamboo circulars--Reg. $169.95 for $76.48. Are they a good set that will NOT come apart while you are knitting??? Thanks for your input.


If you use the tightening device provided in one hand and grasp the needle with a piece of rubber (I use a big thick rubber band) in the other hand... they will NOT open until you want them to. Joanne.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I almost always use cir. needles also. However I love to wear cowls and I will do a provisional CO and knit the cowl with straight needles.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I completely agree with this. I think learning 2 circs first is easier, but everyone differs.
> Check out Cat Bordhi's 2 videos on knitting socks with 2 circular needles and Kelly's Sock Class series of videos for using Magic Loop.
> 
> Cat Bordhi 1:
> ...


I too use Cat Bordhi's method of knitting socks with two circs.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I have also learned to love my circs!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Reyna said:


> I have also learned to love my circs!


Love the wingspan in your avitar.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I use only circular needles as well. Once in a while I may use a pair of shorter ones. I have oodles of the straight ones, too.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just finished a hat on 16 inch circulars. the short needle length made my hands hurt. when I had decreased to forty stitches I needed to go to dpn's. I don't care for these either. will continue to use circulars when I have to, but don't really like them.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


I don't mind the shorter 9" needles, but I absolutely cannot do 14" in ones.. Way too much extra needle weighing me down. I almost always use DPN's for narrow width projects like scarves.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

lorraine927 said:


> I just finished a hat on 16 inch circulars. the short needle length made my hands hurt. when I had decreased to forty stitches I needed to go to dpn's. I don't care for these either. will continue to use circulars when I have to, but don't really like them.


For me, whether I like or dislike circulars depends on the circular. If yours have stiff cables, you will be fighting against the cable, and shorter cables are more difficult than longer ones. Clover needles have very stiff cables and I cannot use them. Instead, try Knit Picks needles in either birch laminate or metal, and you will change your mind about circulars. Knit Pro or Knitters Pride needles have the same construction. There are other brands with nice cables, but Knit Picks needles and their kin, Knit Pro and Knitters Pride are relatively inexpensive. 
I don't use anything shorter than a 24" circular. I knit in the round with 2 circs or magic loop, so I have no need for shorter circulars like the 16-inchers.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I find using circular needles for anything but knitting in the round is very uncomfortable for me. I pretty much only use 10" straight needles. I know I'm in the minority because most yarn shops stock very few straight needles anymore.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Moved to knitters pride and love them. The join at the cable is like glass. I prefer acrylics but for some of my lace knitting the wood works best. I still keep my 10" straights for little projects, like slippers but other then that circulars all the way. Seems as with other ladies it's hard to make yourself get started with them but it sure doesn't take long to get permanently hooked.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

I love my circs, see no reason to use anything else unless I happen to find something I want to make and I have another project on the needle size I need. I'm trying to have 2 of every size now. LOL. I even did I-cord with 5 stitches on circs. LOL. I don't like changing to dpn's when I make hats either but I can get down to about 30-20 stitches on 16" before I have to.

I had the same problem with short circ needles. But I just pushed through and my hands adapted.

Good luck.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> I have been working with circular needles for several months now. I didn't have the required size for a project so I took out a set of regular strait needles. Ha ha ha! I hated the feel of them, and the length drove me crazy. I changed to a circular half a size bigger. I guess my strait needles have become a thing of the past.


I'm very flexible and open minded in everything I do. I'll knit and crochet with anything available and within reach. Even with chopsticks!!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

If your circs are Knitpicks or knitters pride buy a set of the number tags. I used to think they were kind of worthless til I saw their described use. Take off you tips from a project you want to set aside, put the disc with the size needle your working with on the cable and screw on the end caps. Your work won't slide off the cable and you know what needle you used. To be honest I haven't done it yet, I just have tons of tips, but it's a quick way to start a new project "you just have to start right now" if you don't have the tips, don't want to wait on new tips or just don't want to spend more on new tips. Let's be honest, you can buy some yarns (knit picks nice Brava) for less than the cost of a set of tips.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I always used straight needles and couldn't understand how people said they didn't like them. Than I started using a interchangeable set and now I know what all those other knitters meant.


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

wittless knitter said:


> happens to lots of us. I seldom use straights anymore. but simply will not part with them. love needles (and of course, yarn.) happy knitting


Yeah I really don't use my straight needles so often. If I do they have to be the short ones. The long ones weigh on my wrists and make knitting uncomfortable. Also the circs make carrying big knitting projects in your knitting bag a little more manageable.

At least my super long knitting needles look pretty


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Donated my straights to the art center. Handy for sculpters.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

I know a lady that started her 6 year old granddaughter the right way. She started her on circular needles.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

normancha said:


> I'm very flexible and open minded in everything I do. I'll knit and crochet with anything available and within reach. Even with chopsticks!![/quote
> 
> I actually saw where a lady used wooden toothpicks for some tiny project!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Glennys 2 said:


> I know a lady that started her 6 year old granddaughter the right way. She started her on circular needles.


I don't think there is a wrong or right way
when it comes to knitting.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Byrdgal said:


> normancha said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very flexible and open minded in everything I do. I'll knit and crochet with anything available and within reach. Even with chopsticks!![/quote
> ...


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been using my cables alot lately. I pray I don't loose the feel for my straights.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

PauletteB said:


> I have been using my cables alot lately. I pray I don't loose the feel for my straights.


lol!!! we shall see.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep same thing happened to me.


----------

